

Google Maps' Indoor Floor Plans Hit the Web - equilibrium
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2412438,00.asp

======
officemonkey
This isn't relevant to the article but when I went to the page with my tablet,
PC Mag shot up 3 ads over the article: one for their app, a second for a
survey, and a third was some sort of subscription offer.

Is "ads are more obtrusive on mobile because the screen is smaller" some sort
of thing? Because they're doing it like crazy.

------
fudged71
The only Canadian landmark on there now is the largest mall in the world, West
Edmonton Mall: <http://goo.gl/maps/aSYCO> Very neat

~~~
ariwilson
Has anyone figured out how to switch floors? It's really irritating me.

~~~
pan69
On my Android Maps app I get a "floor" UI. But in my desktop browser I'm a bit
at a loss..

------
Leynos
They had this on Android maps for the Barbican Centre in London last time I
was there. Anyone who's ever been to the Barbican will know that this is
essential. :P

